# Dog timeline



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I thought it would be fun to share our dog through the years.

My first dog was Charlie. Little Ellen let my moms miniature schnauzer Missy out the front door because she wanted out. (Oops!) She met up with the cocker spaniel down the street and I got a designer dog out of it. 🤣 I was 4 at the time…









My second dog was Rusty, a free classified puppy from a momma dog that had shown up at some people’s house in the country. They were keeping momma but had 3 puppies to place. 









Then in college I convinced my then boyfriend (now husband) that he needed a dog. Enter Emily! The wilting wallflower in a giant litter of pound puppies. She was a little different colored and turned into the brightest red girl. She was so smart and so sweet but did suffer from anxiety a bit. When I was a preschool asst director, she got to go to work with me and love on the kids. 









Zoe was given to me by a family friend right at a year after we got Emily but they were only about 6 months apart in age. She showed up at his work and then got picked up by the pound. After visiting her for a week at the pound, he adopted her to save her from death row. A young JRT was not the right fit for a home with an older couple both working full time who felt crating was cruel. I know it broke their hearts to give her to me, but a college schedule was much better for her and she was a fantastic dog. (I only have a purple Zoe on my phone!)









Then on our honeymoon I convinced my husband we needed an “ours”, so when we got back home, we went to shelter and got Diego, mostly because he was the only puppy there! 🤣 I was not convinced because he wanted nothing to do with us. He was watching the front desk people and anyone who came in the front door and ignored us completely. He is still independent, which it turns out I really like. 🤣

















Yours, mine, and ours. 









Then came Jack. I don’t know how I convinced my husband we needed another dog (I also had a ferret and a rabbit), but a year after Diego, we got The Stink. He was from a hoarder breeder situation and his mom was deaf. He was such a bad puppy 🤣 and until recently was referred to as the “worst puppy ever”. He did turn into a very good dog.









Then we lost Emily, followed by Zoe 9 months later, and Jack 2 years after that. Having a pack of dogs the same age is rough!

Then came Starla last November. She was such a special girl and will always have my heart. 









Then came Phoebe in May, who is officially the “worst puppy ever”. 😉


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you for all your dogs pictures and the love you had for each of them. Kudos for all the rescues.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you. 😊 I also found pictures of the litter I raised as a senior in high school. Someone dropped them at the pound where I volunteered at 2 days old because they “made too much noise” and they were going to be put down because the staff couldn’t feed them around the clock. Then the shelter got shut down because of parvo so I had them much longer than intended! Chaz was the white and brown guy and the only boy in the litter, and boy was he spoiled!! In the second picture I’m holding Chaz and Bearface. There was also Anne, melody, Nadine, and I’m so sad I can’t remember the other 2’s names.
















Nobody else wants to share their doggy journey?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The first dog I was old enough to remember was Heidi, a boxer. She was a good dog but a bit boisterous and accidentally knocked my little brother over who hit his head requiring some urgent hospital care. He wasn't really badly hurt but mom realized that Heidi was more dog than she was able to take care of. Heidi went to live on our Uncle Tony's farm (really), and I think was happier there.

Heidi









Next came Cocoa, the somekindofterrier. He was with us for a few years, until a neighbor boy treated him so badly that Cocoa went after him. He never exhibited any aggressive or dangerous behavior until this particular boy did something to him.

Cocoa









Poodle Time

A little more time passed and I was around 10 I think. Dad usually pulled up to the garage but on that evening he drove to the front door and then didn't get out of the car. We went out to see why and he was sitting in the drivers seat, huge grin on his face and a furry black blob under his arm, with large, liquid black eyes. That was our Mimi, a black mini poodle.
I remember that she was sweet and smart and that she only lived 5 years, lost to us after being hit by a car.

Mimi










A sad, scared poodle
After Mimi, we had a very scared black mini poo for just a few days. This poor dog wouldn't come out from under the desk in the kitchen. I don't think she was with us long enough to tell us her name, and I think she went back to her first family. I'm not sure tho. Sad scared poo without a name, I hope you went on to have a wonderful life.


Missy Moose came to us in 1969 or '70, in time for my birthday that year. She was another black mini poo, a surprise for me. Mom called her Miss Onassis and she became Missy. She was also sweet and almost as smart as Mimi. She also had a rather quirky personality. She collected small landscape rocks-brought them in to the house in her mouth then secreted them in and under furniture thru the house. She also would leap up and the ring the Come Home For Dinner Bell by the back door until we got home and stopped her.

Missy lived til almost her 16th birthday.

Missy










Sass came to us in 1983, the year that Mom died. Missy was getting older and I knew it would be just too hard to lose Missy so close to losing Mom so I decided to add a puppy to our family.

Sassafras, Sissie was an apricot mini poo. She was very smart and also very quirky. She would lay on her side and start jerking her front and back legs in sync. The first time we thought she was having a seizure. She wasn't. Later in life she developed a taste for humping pillows. She loved playing catch.

As a puppy she energized and I think gave Missy, who was about 13y, reason to live more actively. Missy was actually able to jump up on the furniture again after a while. At first I think it was just to escape the crazy Sass pup but before long they were great friends, romping and playing.










Sass would climb up the corner of the sofa then rest on the top of the back. She injured a knee in her middle years and gimped a bit - til she saw a squirrel or a ball . David joined us in 1994 when we married and he looked after her so well. They went on walks and played ball.

Sass was almost 17y when we had to say goodbye.

Sass










David wasn't keen on getting another dog. He enjoyed and looked after Sass very well, but he hadn't grown up having dogs, so the loss wasn't the same for him.

I don't remember when I started looking at poodles online, there hadn't even been an "online" all that long then, but I did eventually. I don't remember exactly when I saw the faces of our girls, but I was smitten immediately. There was a basket with three poodle puppies in it. One was the prettiest poodle face I had ever seen, another was the second prettiest face I'd ever seen and the third was just so cute it was hardly possible it was real.

I showed David their little faces and he seemed agreeable to look into them. We contacted the breeder and arranged a first visit. I think it took me all of one second on seeing them to know that they should come home with us. We were only planning to take one, but seeing the two of them together (only the girls were left, their brother was already in his new home) I knew I could never leave one of them behind and I'm sure I cried with happiness when David said that we should take them both because they seemed to rely on each other.

Noel was the pretty one and Holly was the cute one. They followed Cynthia around like a furry little train, they ran outside shoulder to shoulder. Noel loved everyone and was happy to be with us. Holly tended to exit the room when not coaxed to stay. It was clear that Noel was the friendly, happy one and that Holly was shy. I could also see that Holly had some brat in her and my heart went out to her. Noel was a happy dog and Holly was the one who needed us. They also both liked to walk on the coffee table, which amused me. They continued to do that at home with us also, for many years.

They were born 12 25 2000, only a few months after Sass died, and we took them home with us on October 4th 2002. Those first days must have been hard for them but it wasn't long before Noel chose David as her person and Holly chose me (sort of) and we were a family. Noel became aka Nell and Holly became aka Polly and we became poodaddy and poomommy and realized that we had Laverne and Shirley for poodles 

They were with us til near their 16th birthday.

Our Girls, Noel and Holly











The house was just too empty after the girls. We started the quest and found ourselves with these two little boys. Parts of their lives are scattered thru PF so I'll just add a photo. They were born April 29, 2017.

This is what I usually get when I bring out the camera 

Our Boys, Remo and Neo


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I love it! Thank you for sharing!


----------

